# avatar at last.



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

yes success, this is shadow, our all black, long haired german shepherd dog. travel companion,cat 1 alarm with strike back capacity otherwise a gentle giant. pleased to meet all of you aldra


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Aldra


Well done, glad to see you managed to get your avatar working, Shadow looks a fine companion .... 

I could see that your post was made in Motorhome Chitchat ( that is really just for motorhome stuff :wink: ) and needed moving but it was difficult to decide where ...so I went for "Pets" .

Hope that's OK .... 


Mike


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan (Oct 26, 2008)

I found it was to much hassel and have given up I thought it was only for the select few :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

chesterfieldhooligan, if i've got one then they are not for the select few go on give it another try aldra


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Age shows no bounds with modern technology.

Lady p hacs mastered the www.

Now she costs a fortune.


Dave p


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Shadow looks lovely and as you say a good alarm :wink:


----------

